# Plastic Acrylic Windows



## 88860 (May 9, 2005)

Has any one got any ideas how to remove scratches and winter haze from the plastic acrylic windows. I have tried Fenwicks Windowize which is good as starters but expensive at £4.99 for a small tube half the size of toothpaste. I am still left with blothes of haze and minor scrathes. I remember reading something long ago that either vinager or Braso could resolve the problem. I welcome your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

nandnjudge said:


> Has any one got any ideas how to remove scratches and winter haze from the plastic acrylic windows.
> 
> Having done, or should I say TRIED this many times I have eventually come to the conclusion that in a great many cases you can end up doing more harm than good. Personally I wouldn't use anything heavier than a decent car polish. If that doesn't bring it out, STOP! There is a great temptation to keep on and on, applying more and more force and using only the end of a thumb or finger in the cloth. What happens is that you end up removing the scratch, but the plastic being so soft, you end up with a distorted area in the window glaze which usually looks worse than the original scratch. Certainly, don't try buffing wheels because no matter how much polish you use, the acrylic will overheat and distort. The only time I've ended up with something better than I started with was when my father was clever enough to drag his window down a wall and it made a hell of a mess of the window. Took me 2 -3 hours of carefull polishing to get anything like a decent finish and i still ended up with distortion. Personally I would have replaced the window but he's too tight for that, bless him! ;-)
> Yes i know scratches are horrible to live with, but sometimes it's the safer option.;-(


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I have used Goddards brass polish on my van windows to remove hedge scratches and have had no distortion or discolouration afterwards. Lightly applied and buffed straight away with no problems. These were light scratches tho, I would tend to agree that deep scratches would be very difficult if not impossible to erease succesfully


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

Having recently had a small disaster - won't bore you with the details but it involved electric gates and a French power cut :roll: - we had awful scrape/scratch on our one of our windows. We were recommended Brasso and it has brought it up like new. We used it over 2 weeks ago and it still looks fine.
Chris


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

We use Mer polish to get our scratches out. You can also use it to wash the van and polish.


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Have used Brasso and it is very good for fine scratches and haze. But I am now using a dedicated polish made by Farecla called Caravan Pride Scratch Remover for windows and bodywork, it is ' a fine rubbing compound suitable for use on acrylic windows fibreglass and painted surfaces', it comes in a 400g tube for about £4 so is quite economical and easy to work and it does work well.
I was able to remove a very deep scratch in one of our windows by using this with a slow rotating foam pad in a drill (foam pad bought from Screw Fix Direct) and the finish was so good, as new, I had to do the rest to match.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Where did you get that Paulway ?


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hello Helen B
I got it locally at Camping and General, as its title suggests it is a camping/caravan type store. I beleive East Coast Leisure keep it as well as most good caravan accessory stores.
Just looked on the tube and they have a phone or e-mail address, might be worth a try for stockists in your area, as follows:-
01920 465041 e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Hello Helen B
I got it locally at Camping and General, as its title suggests it is a camping/caravan type store. I beleive East Coast Leisure keep it as well as most good caravan accessory stores.
Just looked on the tube and they have a phone or e-mail address, might be worth a try for stockists in your area, as follows:-
01920 465041 e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

The best method is to use T Cut. This is what the dealers use to buff up before selling.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Caution Drew
My understanding from previous discusions on this subject is that T Cut contains Ammonia and can cause acrylic to craze.


----------

